# Aug 19th no invitation for 6 occupation 189 subclass



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

The occupational groups affected are:



OccupationID Description
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

Regards,
Hanumesh


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hanumesh,
Thanks for the update the list including for the code 261314???


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hanumesh,
> Thanks for the update the list including for the code 261314???


Yes 216314 is also under this list..


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

any idea what are they trying to do?



k.v.hanumesh said:


> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> ...


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> any idea what are they trying to do?


Hi bro,

One this is sure they won't reduce the ceilings for these occupations. I believe they are working out a strategy to make sure the ceilings will last throughout the year.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not only 189 but throughout the visa spectrum its applicable for above mentioned 6 professions.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> One this is sure they won't reduce the ceilings for these occupations. I believe they are working out a strategy to make sure the ceilings will last throughout the year.


Yes, As per DIAC they are working out a strategy but *I am afraid that might be some more bad news for the applicants of these 6 occupations*.

Bcoz if the matter is just to make a strategy so that the quota lasts for whole year then it is not some rocket science. For example, for the code 2613 there are around 3600 places left out of the total quota of 4800. If we divide 3600 by 10 (i.e the remaining months of the financial year) then it is very simple to calculate that DIAC can keep on issuing around 360 invitations per month or 180 invitation per round for 2613 code. In this manner not only they will be able to invite the applicants with higher points but also ensure that quota is available till the last round of the year. I dont understand *WHY THEY NEED TO SUSPEND INVITATIONS TO WORK OUT A STRATEGY FOR THIS*...... 

*Something is fishy!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes, As per DIAC they are working out a strategy but *I am afraid that might be some more bad news for the applicants of these 6 occupations*.
> 
> Bcoz if the matter is just to make a strategy so that the quota lasts for whole year then it is not some rocket science. For example, for the code 2613 there are around 3600 places left out of the total quota of 4800. If we divide 3600 by 10 (i.e the remaining months of the financial year) then it is very simple to calculate that DIAC can keep on issuing around 360 invitations per month or 180 invitation per round for 2613 code. In this manner not only they will be able to invite the applicants with higher points but also ensure that quota is available till the last round of the year. I dont understand *WHY THEY NEED TO SUSPEND INVITATIONS TO WORK OUT A STRATEGY FOR THIS*......
> 
> ...


Yes I completely agree with you......Pro rata introduction would have solved their purpose to have occupation ceiling available through out the year....dont know what are they doing now......watever it is I guess not good for thses 6 occupation groups especially for 60 pointers  didnt expect this to happen just after 2 months


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes I completely agree with you......Pro rata introduction would have solved their purpose to have occupation ceiling available through out the year....dont know what are they doing now......watever it is I guess not good for thses 6 occupation groups especially for 60 pointers  didnt expect this to happen just after 2 months



Can DIAC increase the min points criteria from 60 to 65 in the mid of the year? It is not fair right? 

Or probably they pick the applications monthly once. 

Any updates, pls post here so that we can be well prepared for the worst...


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes, As per DIAC they are working out a strategy but *I am afraid that might be some more bad news for the applicants of these 6 occupations*.
> 
> Bcoz if the matter is just to make a strategy so that the quota lasts for whole year then it is not some rocket science. For example, for the code 2613 there are around 3600 places left out of the total quota of 4800. If we divide 3600 by 10 (i.e the remaining months of the financial year) then it is very simple to calculate that DIAC can keep on issuing around 360 invitations per month or 180 invitation per round for 2613 code. In this manner not only they will be able to invite the applicants with higher points but also ensure that quota is available till the last round of the year. I dont understand *WHY THEY NEED TO SUSPEND INVITATIONS TO WORK OUT A STRATEGY FOR THIS*......
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

It is evident that scoring 65+ is not at all an easy task so if their strategy is to go after higher points it won't work in the long run and they have to change their strategy again after few months.
But what I think is they want to find a permanent solution such that the ceilings for these 6 occupations will go in parallel with other occupations. So they will implement some other criteria for eoi's.

Alternatively, they are already using a strategy to accumulate 65+ so that in the forthcoming rounds there will be lot of 65+. Whatever may be the case we can only speculate with the details currently available.

*Don't worry guys in Australia they need IT people they can 't complete ignore us.*


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Can DIAC increase the min points criteria from 60 to 65 in the mid of the year? It is not fair right?
> 
> Or probably they pick the applications monthly once.
> 
> Any updates, pls post here so that we can be well prepared for the worst...


It neve happened in the past.......It would be completelt unfair to people like us if they increate cut off score from 60 to 65.We can just wait and see wat game DIAC is playing and all we can do is hope for the best.

Definitely, will keep posting any latest updates I have.

All the best Nandini.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> It neve happened in the past.......It would be completelt unfair to people like us if they increate cut off score from 60 to 65.We can just wait and see wat game DIAC is playing and all we can do is hope for the best.
> 
> Definitely, will keep posting any latest updates I have.
> 
> All the best Nandini.


Sad part on my luck is that, 

1. ACS deducted 2 yrs and I lost 5 points.
2. Applied for SS with 60 and thought of ending up in 65, but SS is closed for my occupation.
3.Since I had applied on JUne 27th for 189, thought atleast by Nov 1st pick, I might get the invite. Seems like Pro rata is also ruled out!!! 

Now, in a stage where in one invite, I am done!!! But.... that is the thing which is sure to not happen for me...


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sad part on my luck is that,
> 
> 1. ACS deducted 2 yrs and I lost 5 points.
> 2. Applied for SS with 60 and thought of ending up in 65, but SS is closed for my occupation.
> ...


thts really sad to lose 5 points coz of ACS, othwerwise u would have gotten invite long time ago. anywayz all I can say is dnt lose hope, lets just pray that watever DIAC decides it turns out to be in our favor


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sad part on my luck is that,
> 
> 1. ACS deducted 2 yrs and I lost 5 points.
> 2. Applied for SS with 60 and thought of ending up in 65, but SS is closed for my occupation.
> ...


Hi,

You have an impressive IELTS score especially W8.5 it would be easy for you to score 8 in all 4 Module and even with pro rata I believe it will be a piece of cake for you to get an invite.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sad part on my luck is that,
> 
> 1. ACS deducted 2 yrs and I lost 5 points.
> 2. Applied for SS with 60 and thought of ending up in 65, but SS is closed for my occupation.
> ...


Hi Nandini,

You are under which occupation?


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

australia always will have to go back hiring us they cant ignore us because aussie's never study ICT courses and what ever they study is'nt enough for the rigours of our industry, all this mess is a reason improper planning


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> australia always will have to go back hiring us they cant ignore us because aussie's never study ICT courses and what ever they study is'nt enough for the rigours of our industry, all this mess is a reason improper planning


Unfortunately, this is a common myth which exists currently among Indians including myself.

Aussies normally study in TAFE which is inexpensive and they specialize in one particular field unlike us where we study a lot of subjects but in the end we are "*jack of all trades but master of none*"


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have an impressive IELTS score especially W8.5 it would be easy for you to score 8 in all 4 Module and even with pro rata I believe it will be a piece of cake for you to get an invite.



Yeah additional 10 points is really inviting to imagine. But no energy to crack it. As it is with 261313 as code, I am 1 month laggging. (Upto May 28th, applications ahve been invited. I am on 27th June dated applicant)... Let me wait for the next round to understand the situation.

Cracking 8 in all bands is definitely tough... ;-)


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> thts really sad to lose 5 points coz of ACS, othwerwise u would have gotten invite long time ago. anywayz all I can say is dnt lose hope, lets just pray that watever DIAC decides it turns out to be in our favor


Yup kmann, hoping for the good times... lets wait...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> australia always will have to go back hiring us they cant ignore us because aussie's never study ICT courses and what ever they study is'nt enough for the rigours of our industry, all this mess is a reason improper planning


Actually plenty of Aussies study ICT courses. However there is still a demand for IT guys.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

What might be the worst case decision from DIAC?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Yup kmann, hoping for the good times... lets wait...


This situation is developed from 190. For 189 Diac generates invite twice a month, where as in 190 as soon as an application is approved, an invite is generated. Mostly ppl with 55 points are waiting for 190, and with their cases approved they are getting invite where as ppl with 60 or more points are waiting for 189 normal invites.

Had DIAC not raised objection then many ppl with 60 or more in code say 261111 would have endlessly waited for their 189 turn, where as ppl with 55 points in the same occupation would have got invite due to state approval. DIAC feels this is not good for people with higher scores who are waiting and their seats are given to ppl with lower score because of state sponsorship.

Now this is improper planning of DIAC which has caused this issue. There are many people who's applications are on hold with states due to abrupt rule change and DIAC is not able to come out with a plan to handle these, hence they stopped the invite for 189 ppl also.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> What might be the worst case decision from DIAC?


Why are you thinking of that and getting stressed out.....There can be lots of worst case decisions we can think of....so y waste our time and panic.We cant change the decision watever they decide right? So instead of focussing on that, chill and enjoy your life:drum:eace: will see wen the announcement will come :tea:


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Achin said:


> This situation is developed from 190. For 189 Diac generates invite twice a month, where as in 190 as soon as an application is approved, an invite is generated. Mostly ppl with 55 points are waiting for 190, and with their cases approved they are getting invite where as ppl with 60 or more points are waiting for 189 normal invites.
> 
> Had DIAC not raised objection then many ppl with 60 or more in code say 261111 would have endlessly waited for their 189 turn, where as ppl with 55 points in the same occupation would have got invite due to state approval. DIAC feels this is not good for people with higher scores who are waiting and their seats are given to ppl with lower score because of state sponsorship.
> 
> Now this is improper planning of DIAC which has caused this issue. There are many people who's applications are on hold with states due to abrupt rule change and DIAC is not able to come out with a plan to handle these, hence they stopped the invite for 189 ppl also.


Yup... What would be the solution from DIAC? Are 60 points safe or atleast have a hope of getting invited in future?

I am quite sure on the occupations ceilings and DIAC would not close these occupation till it reaches the ceiling. Prorata is also encouraged for sure.

Probably they would come up with a solution of streamlining the SS holders to join this queue and wait for their turn and hence 55 point holders who get 60 will have to be in queue with other 189 60 point holders. With this, pro rata will be in place + higher pointers have higher chances.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Achin said:


> This situation is developed from 190. For 189 Diac generates invite twice a month, where as in 190 as soon as an application is approved, an invite is generated. Mostly ppl with 55 points are waiting for 190, and with their cases approved they are getting invite where as ppl with 60 or more points are waiting for 189 normal invites.
> 
> Had DIAC not raised objection then many ppl with 60 or more in code say 261111 would have endlessly waited for their 189 turn, where as ppl with 55 points in the same occupation would have got invite due to state approval. DIAC feels this is not good for people with higher scores who are waiting and their seats are given to ppl with lower score because of state sponsorship.
> 
> Now this is improper planning of DIAC which has caused this issue. There are many people who's applications are on hold with states due to abrupt rule change and DIAC is not able to come out with a plan to handle these, hence they stopped the invite for 189 ppl also.


My application is on hold since Feb, 2013 due to NSW DD payee name change 

In july they had informed me that i need to send new DD, since then i don't receive any update from NSW and now DIAC make these changes.  

Now i am planning to update my ILETS score and file under 189


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> Why are you thinking of that and getting stressed out.....There can be lots of worst case decisions we can think of....so y waste our time and panic.We cant change the decision watever they decide right? So instead of focussing on that, chill and enjoy your life:drum:eace: will see wen the announcement will come :tea:


You are right kmann!!! But if the doors are totally closed, after such a long wait, the feeling is not good naa.. ... Sad part was no invitations on 19th Aug... ;-) Even after that, I am unable to digest the fact!!! Its ok... Lets wait till DIAC announces new process...


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Yup... What would be the solution from DIAC? Are 60 points safe or atleast have a hope of getting invited in future?
> 
> I am quite sure on the occupations ceilings and DIAC would not close these occupation till it reaches the ceiling. Prorata is also encouraged for sure.
> 
> Probably they would come up with a solution of streamlining the SS holders to join this queue and wait for their turn and hence 55 point holders who get 60 will have to be in queue with other 189 60 point holders. With this, pro rata will be in place + higher pointers have higher chances.


Yes your interpretation is correct, and that is what DIAC tried when they stopped all SS on 05th Aug. But then they had to reply to all stakeholders including ppl from States, Mara associations and all. States has their vested interest in nominating ppl, co they will work for state for 2 years and probably longer if they like the job and pay taxes. There is pressure from Mara agents also cos their clients who applied for state are putting pressure on them and it seems there is BIG communication gap between DIAC and MARA, which makes Mara at par with any normal agent as they did not had this information before hand.

Now Diac agreed to reanalyze this situation and would like to come with an option which covers all i,e 189 awaiting, 190 on Hold and 190 new. 

Most probably by this week end or mid of next week this new "rule" should be clear to all.


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

One thing always bothers me because I am not sure whether 190 visa invitations are deducted from occupation ceilings. Because if you see the reports after every round it seems that 189 and 489 invites were deducted from the occup. ceilings .

But I can' t confirm whether 190 invites were issued from the occup. ceilings I am pretty sure occup. ceilings should not be reached if the state wants to nominate someone for 190.

what do you think guys?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One thing always bothers me because I am not sure whether 190 visa invitations are deducted from occupation ceilings. Because if you see the reports after every round it seems that 189 and 489 invites were deducted from the occup. ceilings .
> 
> ...


Yes even the 190 are reduced from the ceilings. All invites whether 189,190, 489 are deducted from ceiling. That's the reason for this temporary suspension.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> You are right kmann!!! But if the doors are totally closed, after such a long wait, the feeling is not good naa.. ... Sad part was no invitations on 19th Aug... ;-) Even after that, I am unable to digest the fact!!! Its ok... Lets wait till DIAC announces new process...


I agree that after such a long wait if the doors are closed it wont be good.........But I have a feeling all of us will get invite for sure, sooner or later eace: Its just we need to sail thru dis hard time :fish:

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

my category is 2613. i m expected to have 65 points. do you think 65 points has good chances to get an invite this year if he/she file eoi around dec time frame? 



kmann said:


> I agree that after such a long wait if the doors are closed it wont be good.........But I have a feeling all of us will get invite for sure, sooner or later eace: Its just we need to sail thru dis hard time :fish:
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> my category is 2613. i m expected to have 65 points. do you think 65 points has good chances to get an invite this year if he/she file eoi around dec time frame?


of course you have good chance but as you have read from this thread nobody knows what additional criteria will be imposed by DIAC for those 6 occupations.

Until the DIAC posts their decision (hopefully next week) it is impossible to be 100% sure.


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

We already know the current situation however, I found this in ACT state website which most of us are already aware of:

*Important DIAC Announcement
Published 5th August 2013*

*On 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments (including the ACT) are not able to nominate any intending migrants for a points tested visa from the following occupations:

Chemical and Materials Engineers;
ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
Electronics Engineers;
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
Other Engineering Professional; and
Software and Applications Programmers.
DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year. These invitations will be only issued to applicants for the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) visa which is not state or territory nominated.*

So if you notice the highlighted line in red I believe this is the cause for the confusion.

without state sponsorship's it is impossible for states such as ACT to attract candidates since most of the opportunities are in states such as NSW and VIC so DIAC is trying to find a solution for this problem before issuing invites.

If this is true then there is nothing to worry the dark cloud will pass away very soon.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We already know the current situation however, I found this in ACT state website which most of us are already aware of:
> 
> ...


For the occupations which are in CSOL the only gateway is 190. If the statesponsorships are closed there are no possibilities. Hoping for something in favour to 190 SS. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Destination_Sydney (Apr 28, 2013)

is DIAC decision out yet?



skcetarun23 said:


> of course you have good chance but as you have read from this thread nobody knows what additional criteria will be imposed by DIAC for those 6 occupations.
> 
> Until the DIAC posts their decision (hopefully next week) it is impossible to be 100% sure.


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Destination_Sydney said:


> is DIAC decision out yet?


unfortunately no I hope the information will be available next week before Wednesday


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

here they publish 19 report. but not mention about 6 golden occupations. 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> here they publish 19 report. but not mention about 6 golden occupations.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


one thing is sure the strategy they mentioned was to make 65+ accumulate and then start issuing invites.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals ceilings in over according to skill select occupation celing


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ccham said:


> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals ceilings in over according to skill select occupation celing


They only had 114 slots. Hmmm


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

samkalu said:


> They only had 114 slots. Hmmm


There is something wrong because I recon when I saw the same list last week there were around 300+ ceilings now they are reduced to 114.

So either this act was deliberate or misprint because once the occupation has reached its ceiling the government would highlight that in their report.

and in this case there is no notification so I think it is only an error.


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Their strategy could also be to make changes to EOI application form to incorporate ACS Skillset Date and the points are calculated based on that date.



skcetarun23 said:


> one thing is sure the strategy they mentioned was to make 65+ accumulate and then start issuing invites.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> There is something wrong because I recon when I saw the same list last week there were around 300+ ceilings now they are reduced to 114.
> 
> So either this act was deliberate or misprint because once the occupation has reached its ceiling the government would highlight that in their report.
> 
> and in this case there is no notification so I think it is only an error.


I hope they wont do it to the 6 occupations


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Their strategy could also be to make changes to EOI application form to incorporate ACS Skillset Date and the points are calculated based on that date.


This option may work for offshore candidates but candidates like me who are onshore I don't think it will work.

My Acs date is some where around July 2012 but I filed eoi on 11 June 2013. It is impossible for them consider my ACS date


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> For the occupations which are in CSOL the only gateway is 190. If the statesponsorships are closed there are no possibilities. Hoping for something in favour to 190 SS. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I agree with you. As per the current change job codes present in SOL of 189 can only apply. There is nothing yet on job codes which are not present in 189, and depend on nomination to get through

See the basic idea was the skills which are present in 189, should not come via 190, since it made it easier for them to sneak through. One of my friend barely reached 60, and got through this system. He dint get 10 points from IELTS. He just depended on his work ex and other things like age etc. Now, imagine for a guy who is 5+ years work ex and also scored 7+, he would end up with 70. He will loose out in all this, and thus the change. But, for guys like me who are in testing, it is unfair. I am 3+ years ex, hoping to get 7.5 O in IELTS next week. 7.5 is a decent score isnt it, why should they only go by points, they should review the work ex, demand of that work ex, etc .:tea:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello guys,

My husband has a 70 points and we have applied for EOI on 20th AUg 2013. I too saw that the 19th aug results were held back and now wondering if they will actually invite us by Sep 2nd. 

How long does it usually take for an invite to come?

Pls guide

Regards
Rupa


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

*Eoi*



Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My husband has got 70 points and we have applied for EOI on 20th AUg 2013. I too saw that the 19th aug results were held back and now wondering if they will actually invite us by Sep 2nd.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Rupa Pankaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your good words Sathiya.. It makes me confident. 

Will keep you guys posted if we get the results on Sep 2nd

Thanks again!
Rupa


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks a lot for your good words Sathiya.. It makes me confident.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted if we get the results on Sep 2nd
> 
> ...


Lets just hope that DIAC includes 'Special 6' occupations open for the next round of Sep 02, 2013. I am saying this because I was very confident untill 16th Aug that I'll get the invite in the Aug 19th round and Booooom, there was a press release from DIAC just 2 days before the invitation round that they wont give invitations to special 6 occupation in the next round. 

So, first thing first, lets just hope that they give invitations for these occupations in the next round bcoz if they do then most of us would definitely get invited. InshaAllah

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

roposh said:


> Lets just hope that DIAC includes 'Special 6' occupations open for the next round of Sep 02, 2013. I am saying this because I was very confident untill 16th Aug that I'll get the invite in the Aug 19th round and Booooom, there was a press release from DIAC just 2 days before the invitation round that they wont give invitations to special 6 occupation in the next round.
> 
> So, first thing first, lets just hope that they give invitations for these occupations in the next round bcoz if they do then most of us would definitely get invited. InshaAllah
> 
> ...


Hi Roposh,

You don't need to worry. For sure, invitation will be sent to people falling under all these 6 occupations. However, with accumulation of many candidates, there will be many surprising outcomes out of next selection round.

But, don't lose your hope and let's enjoy the ride DIAC arranges.

Best wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear All,

i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.

When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?

My work experience is given below.

Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd, 
Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009

Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010

Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present

i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).

on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


 
As per my knowledge, they calculate experince by month wise and not from day. That means, in your case it would be Aug 13 to complete your 5 years.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks a lot for your good words Sathiya.. It makes me confident.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted if we get the results on Sep 2nd
> 
> ...


Lets just hope that DIAC includes 'Special 6' occupations open for the next round of Sep 02, 2013. I am saying this because I was very confident untill 16th Aug that I'll get the invite in the Aug 19th round and Booooom, there was a press release from DIAC just 2 days before the invitation round that they wont give invitations to special 6 occupation in the next round. 

So, first thing first, lets just hope that they give invitations for these occupations in the next round bcoz if they do then most of us would definitely get invited. InshaAllah

regards,
Roposh


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

roposh said:


> Lets just hope that DIAC includes 'Special 6' occupations open for the next round of Sep 02, 2013. I am saying this because I was very confident untill 16th Aug that I'll get the invite in the Aug 19th round and Booooom, there was a press release from DIAC just 2 days before the invitation round that they wont give invitations to special 6 occupation in the next round.
> 
> So, first thing first, lets just hope that they give invitations for these occupations in the next round bcoz if they do then most of us would definitely get invited. InshaAllah
> 
> ...


Yes, i think diac has given us alot of heart attacks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Dont worry same happened to me as well when i filed my EOI. i completed 8 yrs in Aug this year so when i intially filed EOI, only 10 points was awarded. However after 4 days, my EOI was updated automatically and i got 15 points. I think the gaps in days between changing companies are not considered in total experience so better to wait for few days and you will get the points.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

mike alic said:


> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future
> 
> Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support


If I understand it correct, number of places caluclated per round with pro-rata will be divided by 2 and given equal to state/territory government nominations and Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).

So, for 2613* occupations it points that (4800-1333)/20 == 173/2 = 86 approx. places will be given to Indepedent-189 and regional provisional.

This may again increase wait time for 60 pointers in 2613* occupations.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

prattech said:


> If I understand it correct, number of places caluclated per round with pro-rata will be divided by 2 and given equal to state/territory government nominations and Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).
> 
> So, for 2613* occupations it points that (4800-1333)/20 == 173/2 = 86 approx. places will be given to Indepedent-189 and regional provisional.
> 
> This may again increase wait time for 60 pointers in 2613* occupations.


Yes, seems like. We have to wait for 1 more week, report will be out after 1 week of invitation, so picture will be much clearer then.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Yes, seems like. We have to wait for 1 more week, report will be out after 1 week of invitation, so picture will be much clearer then.


 

_I don't think, It will go 1 or 2 days forward from last date of effect i.e. 28th May for 2613* for 60 pointers. _
_*I lost my hope to get invite in 2nd Sep round.*_


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.
> 
> ...


Waiting to see your next post after getting the invite. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Waiting to see your next post after getting the invite. All the best.


Hi buddy,

Thank you very much for your wishes and ish you the same to you and my other friends as well. With all your blessings, it is possible and i am eagerly waiting for that golden moment.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------

